
The Gaslighting of Parasite - calebmontiveros
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/06/the-gaslighting-of-parasite.html
======
ipnon
The Ode to Joy has been the soundtrack to Nazism, Communism, Capitalism,
Democracy and Despotism.[0] We humans have a seemingly endless capacity to
attribute emotionally stirring art to "absolute" facts about life that are
merely a foregone conclusion!

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM9erS90gTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM9erS90gTE)

edit: From the Marginal Revolution comments,

"If you accept that this movie is a work of art, then I think the artist
probably expects more from you than to come back thinking, yep, it just
basically validates my world view."

